# Meet Freya



## DaneMama

One of our good friends could no longer keep her dogs for very personal reasons. She asked us to take her 9 month old Great Dane puppy....which we gladly accepted considering both Jon and I are both big saps for Danes! We told our friend that if all went well with acclimating her to our pack that she would have a new forever home. 

So far, things are going fantastic. We fed them all earlier and they were all very comfortable eating in front of each other and even lapping up the meat juices together out of the same container. They are all peacefully resting and chewing bone rib bones!

Here's a few pictures of her...she's so pretty!










She needs a toenail trim!










Head shot!


----------



## jdatwood

and to think that SOMEONE recently said that 5 was enough :spit:


----------



## BrownieM

Wow. She is breathtaking!


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Holy cow you guys!!! I was NOT expecting this.

She's so pretty, and her little face is so sweet looking.:hug:

Everything I know about Danes could fit on a Post It. But I DO know that the American and European lines are very different looking. Does Freya have some European in there? Maybe just a little bit? 

She is just darling! Congratulations!!


----------



## jdatwood

BrownieM said:


> Wow. She is breathtaking!


AND she's already raw fed :biggrin:



Ania's Mommy said:


> Holy cow you guys!!! I was NOT expecting this.


Neither were we :wink: We JUST were presented with this 2 days ago and picked her up this afternoon



Ania's Mommy said:


> She is just darling! Congratulations!!


Thanks! She's such a sweetheart. Just needs to learn a few boundaries


----------



## DaneMama

Ania's Mommy said:


> Holy cow you guys!!! I was NOT expecting this.
> 
> She's so pretty, and her little face is so sweet looking.:hug:
> 
> Everything I know about Danes could fit on a Post It. But I DO know that the American and European lines are very different looking. Does Freya have some European in there? Maybe just a little bit?
> 
> She is just darling! Congratulations!!


Thanks! 

She does have quite a bit of European lines in her pedigree. She's actually Champion sired by an International champ! So she better be gorgeous LOL

I'd say about 50/50 Euro to American lines, but that is just a rough estimate looking at her pedigree.

Definitely enrolling in an obedience class with her. She knows basic commands but needs to learn the ropes to the world at our house!


----------



## werecatrising

What a pretty girl! Congratulations!


----------



## Ania's Mommy

jdatwood said:


> AND she's already raw fed :biggrin:


Do you mean that your friend fed raw? So Freya is good to go? Nice!


----------



## DaneMama

She did feed raw....at our recommendation at that!


----------



## jdatwood

Ania's Mommy said:


> Do you mean that your friend fed raw? So Freya is good to go? Nice!


Yep, we introduced them to raw a few months ago when we watched her dogs for a weekend...


----------



## Spaz

She is absolutely gorgeous! So happy for you guys.

But this does not help my puppy fever. I so badly want another dog and so does Hannah! But I will live vicariously through everyone else until I am done with school. :madgrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws

Soooo.... is this my next puppy's momma or what? 


lol


Congrats guys, I can't wait to meet her! Shoot, we need another trip already!


----------



## DaneMama

Lets plan it Linsey!!! The drive to GJ wasn't bad at all....


----------



## Onyxmom2

Oh wow, Congrats!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## 3Musketeers

Sooo many Danes XD.

Pretty interesting color ;P.
I noticed her lips are more droopy than your other Danes , and overall seems to have a slimmer build, is that the European bit?


----------



## KC23

Congratulations to you both. I see a motorhome in your future...... LOL


----------



## Adam76

Congrats she looks awesome, she landed herself in a good home.


----------



## cprcheetah

Congrats, she is a beauty!


----------



## MissusMac

What a doll! Congrats!


----------



## DaneMama

The larger jowls and overall size is the European lines in her.... At nearly 9 months she's already the size of Akasha who's 2 years old!


----------



## luvMyBRT

How big do you think she'll be when full grown?? Holy huge!!

She is just gorgeous and I am so happy for you both! I know that you will have her manners under control in no time. She is so lucky to be with you guys now....I hope everything works out.

No need to worry about space....in a few short months there will be TONS!! Woot! :thumb:


----------



## Cliffdog

Wow, she's stunning! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama

I think she will be bigger than Bailey when full grown. Maybe 130-150 pounds. She is a big girl...but all cotton candy and love!!! She's doing so well so far with the girls.


----------



## dogmom

Congratulations! Wow! what a beauty she is. I'm sure Freya will soon realize how lucky she is that she's become part of your family. Jon, you're really getting outnumbered :nod:.


----------



## DaneMama

dogmom said:


> Congratulations! Wow! what a beauty she is. I'm sure Freya will soon realize how lucky she is that she's become part of your family. Jon, you're really getting outnumbered :nod:.


He did make a comment yesterday on our way home with her about "him and his harem of women" or something along those lines! What guy wouldn't want to be surrounded by beautiful girls LOL


----------



## jdatwood

dogmom said:


> Congratulations! Wow! what a beauty she is. I'm sure Freya will soon realize how lucky she is that she's become part of your family. Jon, you're really getting outnumbered :nod:.


It's by design :wink:


----------



## monkeys23

Wow she is just stunningly beautiful. Very pretty collar too. And how nice to not even have to transition to raw!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

Wow! She is stunning!!! Congrats. Surrounded by all those gorgeous dogs - I wanna visit :biggrin:


----------



## catahoulamom

Congrats!!! She's beauuuutiful!


----------



## Khan

Wow, talk about a FULL House! That is so great that you guys were able to take her, and that she's getting along with everyone.


----------



## jdatwood

It's getting close to full right now :spit: but we won't know what to do with all of the space here in a few months :biggrin: (new house is 4 times the size of what we're currently in...)


----------



## funshine

What a show stopper; absolutely stunning!
She looks royal, she knows it, and I can see it in her eyes.
Calm and gorgeous; awesome. :smile:

Forgot to add: Congratulations!!!


----------



## schtuffy

That's awesome, congrats! She's got a long, happy, raw life ahead of her :biggrin: I would love to have a new member of the family just fall into our life like that...And to think it's been months and months of pestering my husband for our SECOND dog without any luck :suspicious:


----------



## hcdoxies

She's incredibly stunning Jon and Natalie -- Congratulations!!!

(and I didn't know you guys are moving -- congrats on the bigger space, too!)


----------



## mischiefgrrl

What a gorgeous pack you have! I love Danes - I just don't have room for them. My BFF's Dane boy was so cute when I was visiting with a broken leg. He was so concerned about me and when I had to go up the stairs with my crutches he was behind me "helping" me get up the stairs by head butting my bum to give me a boost up each stop!

Congrats!


----------



## rannmiller

Aw how the heck did I miss Freya's picture thread? And why aren't there more pictures in it?! 

She's gorgeous, and I _love_ that name!


----------



## magicre

beautiful...danes are such regal dogs.....six is a good number.....it's a multiple of three so it's magical....good things are coming your way.

mazel tov : )


----------



## BRT

Here in portugal we don´t see danes in that colour. She is one of the most beautifull danes i have seen so far. Congratulations!


----------



## Mia

Gorgeous Nat!!! She is sure lucky she got you and Jon.:biggrin1:


----------



## ILOVEDANES

She's beautiful! Bigger house= more Danes!eace:


----------



## DaneMama

ILOVEDANES said:


> She's beautiful! Bigger house= more Danes!eace:


Thanks! She's actually back living with her original owner again, and everyone couldn't be happier! Freya is loving being the only Dane in their household...she's definitely being spoiled rotten! 

Maybe someday we will get another puppy! I've already found the perfect breeder...feeds raw, health tests, and shows her Danes in conformation :thumb:


----------



## meggels

awww, that makes me kinda sad lol  i really liked her


----------



## MollyWoppy

Uh oh! :biggrin:

So when are we seeing growing pictures of a new puppy??





Should add, that'll be fun!


----------



## DaneMama

meggels said:


> awww, that makes me kinda sad lol  i really liked her


We are sad about it too...but she was having conflicts with the other girls, main Zuri and Shiloh. And when her original owner expressed interest in taking her back, we thought to give it a shot. So far so good! Kristi says that she is thriving in their home, being the center of attention with them. That was one of her issues here...she had to share our affection with the other dogs, which she hated! 



MollyWoppy said:


> Uh oh! :biggrin:
> 
> So when are we seeing growing pictures of a new puppy??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should add, that'll be fun!


Oh not for a while...next year at the soonest. I like to keep ~18 months between new additions so we know we give our fullest attention to that one puppy in regards to training, socialization, etc. Zuri is close to 15 months now! Which reminds me....we need to add another growth picture to her thread!!!


----------



## hmbutler

DaneMama said:


> Oh not for a while...next year at the soonest. I like to keep ~18 months between new additions so we know we give our fullest attention to that one puppy in regards to training, socialization, etc. Zuri is close to 15 months now! Which reminds me....we need to add another growth picture to her thread!!!


So in about 3 months... looking forward to seeing the new pup :thumb:


----------



## CorgiPaws

hmbutler said:


> So in about 3 months... looking forward to seeing the new pup :thumb:


Oh come on, no one survives puppy fever THAT long. I mean, it's already been 3 months. When did you say this perfect breeder has another litter? Next month, was it? LOL

I'm glad Freya is happy, and glad I could help with that transport. She was a doll that week she was here. But, next to my puppy monsters just about anyone seems perfect some days! haha.
And this is still one of my favorites of her.


----------

